# Which one is better?



## crx4luke (Aug 9, 2008)

I've never used HLCDs before, but there are two sets showing u p on the local CL. I have a 2013 mustang, and I don't think I'll have any issues with fitment. I have a set of 8" Peerless mids already, and plenty of power for those and nice clean zapco power for the front stage. Which set do you think is better fi I'm just using the horns?

IMAGE DYNAMICS PRO SERIES OLD SCHOOL WAVEGUIDE UNDER DASH MINI HORNS

Or 

Image Dynamics Car Stereo Speakers


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

The pro series are better. They are the ones in the 1st link.

The other ones are more od a piezo type speaker.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

lostthumb said:


> The pro series are better. They are the ones in the 1st link.
> 
> *The other ones are more od a piezo type speaker.*


I dont think the v2 were a peizo. Eric S or someone else will know better, but I think only the CD1e v1 were piezos.

the Mini bodies are alot easier to install, but the full bodies allow a lower crossover. Not sure about that generation of minibody, but I know the current mini body has a steeper crossfire pattern to it. (again, Eric is gonna know more on this)


----------



## crx4luke (Aug 9, 2008)

How's the pricing on those? Is it about what it should be?

Oh, and the 8" I have is the HDS. PE's site says freq response is 30-2,000hz.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

$200 for used horns is about right. if the fullsize with CTX64 are in good condition, (and the Horn is a real compression driver) that is a steal.

the CTX64 are about $150 new


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

I`d gladly pay asking price for that package. try making lower offer and see.


----------



## crx4luke (Aug 9, 2008)

So, seems to be a conumdrum here. The mini bodies have the better drivers, but the full bodies are a better waveguide. Also, it looks like the full bodies have less mileage on them.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

CD1E V.2 were the modified Motorola KSN1188 (piezo)

CD1 Pro was a much better driver.

The car will determine which horn is best. 

Eric


----------



## crx4luke (Aug 9, 2008)

Eric Stevens said:


> CD1E V.2 were the modified Motorola KSN1188 (piezo)
> 
> CD1 Pro was a much better driver.
> 
> ...


Well, it's a 2013 mustang gt. it has a pretty large center console that sits up pretty high. I rarely if ever have any passengers in the car, but it does have three pedals, so I would be limited to how far back it can go on the driver side. I don't think I would have any issue with the length of the body though.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

You could always get the fullbodies w/ctx deal then replace the horn drivers for good compression drivers 

sent from my phone using digital farts


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Ive always been a mini horn person. So Id get the 1st deal


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

With a clutch the MH is easier for sure. The full size would work but needs to be moved outward as far left and right as possible to add clearance for the clutch. 

Eric


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

And it will depend on how much room you have between the kick panel and the clutch. I did a quick mockup of my SA full sized horns and they will fit pretty easily in my Golf.


----------



## crx4luke (Aug 9, 2008)

Excellent. Thank you guys so much. I'll take all of that into consideration. I may just have to jump into the MH.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Dont think you will disappointed. I have never heard the full bodies, but the MH sound fantastic. 

sent from my phone using digital farts


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

crx4luke said:


> Excellent. Thank you guys so much. I'll take all of that into consideration. I may just have to jump into the MH.


I'd go with Eric's recommendation, whichever way he said will be best. No one will know better than he.


----------

